# 「Lynn's mini mayor refs and mini sig shoppe  ~♥」 [open]



## BungoTheElf (Apr 7, 2014)

Gonna be doing some commissions! Name your price~ (I'll let you know if they're too low though) Here's a few rules and guidelines! Art is not available unless u like super bribe me bcos limited cpu time and I'm lazy

I PREFER TBT BELLS SINCE I DONT PLAY ACNL AS OFTEN



*rules ||
I can't draw guys or short hair im sorry
I can't draw villagers 
do not throw low ball offers I:
Use the form or i will ignore you 
Please be patient with me, though I do work quick if not distracted
I have the right to deny your offer
 my style changes on my mood, sorry
Pay in tbt bells and collectibles? ((idk what else you'd pay in haha)) *​




*Reference sheets*
What I will need to make them:

Clear front shot of your mayor
Four clear shots of your mayor (front, back, left, right)
QR outfit code (if wearing)
 Description of clothes (hat, shoes, socks, accessory etc..)
 Background (preferably from >here<)
 Town name, Mayor name
 Previous art works made of your mayor




*Sigs*
What I need to make them:

 list of villagers
  Background choice (preferably from >here< or transparent)
 Dreamies (optional)
 Layout? (dreamies above/under etc)
 Color scheme?
 Specific images wanted in sig?
 Town name, Mayor name
 Anything I missed????


*Art - CLOSED BECAUSE I CAN *
What I will need to draw them:

 Clear ref/screen shot
 QR outfit code (if wearing)
 What style drawing I have you want it similar too ; because my style kinda changes etc..







Spoiler: Reference sheet example


























Spoiler: Signature example





















Spoiler: Art examples

























*Order form for REF SHEET:*

[B]Mayor and Town name:[/B]
[B]Screenshots:[/B]
[spoiler= ((↓↓ insert pics in here/QR ↓↓ ))]

[/spoiler]
[B]What are you wearing:[/B]
[B]Background Choices:[/B] (pick a few)
[B]Other art to put in?[/B]
[B]Anything else?[/B]
[B]Payment:[/B]


*Order form for SIGNATURE:*

[B]Mayor and Town name:[/B]
[B]Villagers[/B]
[B]Dreamies:[/B]
[B]Background:[/B]
[B]Layout[/B]
-Extra images?
-With villager names? yes/no
- Just dreamies? Just villagers? Both?
[B]Anything else?[/B] 
[B]Payment:[/B]


*Order form for NOPENOPENOPE:*

[B]Mayor and Town name:[/B]
[B]Screenshots/Reference:[/B]
[B]What style:[/B]
[B]Anything else?[/B]
[B]Payment:[/B]









Spoiler: example






Spoiler: EXAMPLE :: REF SHEET



I wanna ref sheet
*Mayor and Town name:* Lynn of LilyCove
*Screenshots:*


Spoiler:  ((↓↓ insert pics in here/QR ↓↓ ))


























*What are you wearing:* QR dress, black rain boots,  bobby socks,lil bros hat,red glasses
*Background Choices:* this this 
*Other art to put in?* these
*Anything else?* I want goldie
*Payment:*5 billion bells????? I can go more if u want





Spoiler: EXAMPLE :: SIGNATURE



siG
*Mayor and Town name:* Lynn LilyCove
*Villagers* no
*Dreamies:* Goldie,Fauna,Merengue,Vesta,Wendy,Muffy,Blaire,Buck,Julian,Zucker
*Background:* transparent
*Layout* my dreamies in a line and pic below in middle
-Extra images? http://i.imgur.com/xNxH6mp.png
-With villager names? no
- Just dreamies? Just villagers? Both?* DREAMIES *
*Anything else?* can I have zucker a faded gray bc rip him hes gone also don't put town and mayor name thx
*Payment:* 55555$%^$&7747$$$





Spoiler: EXAMPLE :: ART



art pls
*Mayor and Town name:*Lynn lilycove
*Screenshots/Reference:*


Spoiler: spoiler cos big










*Anything else?* no draw mayir pllssss
*Payment:* 1 bells





*Slots||

Reference sheet: 
Reference sheet:
Reference sheet:
signature: 



*​


----------



## sej (Apr 7, 2014)

Aww man no art D:  I may order from here! <3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 7, 2014)

bump


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 7, 2014)

bmop


----------



## sej (Apr 7, 2014)

Free bump!


----------



## mob (Apr 7, 2014)

might get a sig... . .


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks guys c:

bumpp

I got my tablet in and sai downloaded so look out for art slots open probably tomorrow : D


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 7, 2014)

bomp


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 7, 2014)

wink wonk


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 7, 2014)

Lurking for when your art slots aren't full~ :3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 8, 2014)

Should be open soon for art : D

Bumpp


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 8, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Should be open soon for art : D
> 
> Bumpp



yayyy <333


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 8, 2014)

finished commission art slots are open

haven't been feeling very creative so I might tweak my style around a bit or maybe I'll go take a shower lol


----------



## radical6 (Apr 8, 2014)

ooooh your art is cute!! i need something for my ac blog and i would love to order

*Mayor and Town name:* kallie from verona
*Screenshots/Reference:* 


Spoiler: mayor



View attachment 38746
i want the one with the gas mask yeaah. if you dont draw gas masks then thats fine to turn it down


*Anything else?* nope
*Payment:* 100 tbt bells and 2m acnl bells? or is that too low? ive never bought art before so yeah


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 8, 2014)

tsundere said:


> ooooh your art is cute!! i need something for my ac blog and i would love to order
> 
> *Mayor and Town name:* kallie from verona
> *Screenshots/Reference:*
> ...



2mil is fine! I'll try to do the gas mask c: I'll let you know when I finish~ I'm trying a bit of a new style right now but hopefully it's still cute ^^ Is the qr like a sweater? O:


----------



## radical6 (Apr 8, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> 2mil is fine! I'll try to do the gas mask c: I'll let you know when I finish~ I'm trying a bit of a new style right now but hopefully it's still cute ^^ Is the qr like a sweater? O:



yep its a sweater! i could go try to find it but i scanned it a while ago. but if i do find it i can post it for ref


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 8, 2014)

tsundere said:


> yep its a sweater! i could go try to find it but i scanned it a while ago. but if i do find it i can post it for ref



Alright! I think I have an idea of what it looks like but if you ever find the qr that'd be great!


----------



## sej (Apr 8, 2014)

I would love some art please!

*Mayor and Town name:* Mayor Sej of Sejville
*Screenshots/Reference:*




*Anything else?* Nope!
*Payment:* 500k?(we can negotiate!)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 8, 2014)

SejxTwiggy said:


> -snip-



Ah sorry 500k is a little too low for me and you still have to give me the 2mil from that giveaway of yours I won D:


----------



## sej (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh yes!! I can give you that real soon! And 1 million?(soz for delay D: )


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 8, 2014)

SejxTwiggy said:


> Oh yes!! I can give you that real soon! And 1 million?(soz for delay D: )



So 3 mil total then? I think I can go with that since you're already giving me that with the giveaway money too


----------



## Mayaa (Apr 8, 2014)

I want a reference sheet so badly. I'm trying to get more bells and more artwork to put onto it. ;v;


----------



## sej (Apr 9, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> So 3 mil total then? I think I can go with that since you're already giving me that with the giveaway money too



That's right


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 9, 2014)

kurukiio said:


> I want a reference sheet so badly. I'm trying to get more bells and more artwork to put onto it. ;v;



Yay! I'd be looking forward to your future order!  and if you run low in bells you can always offer TBT bells!



SejxTwiggy said:


> That's right



Thanks for confirming! c: I'm somewhat close to finishing tsundere's so maybe this afternoon I'll get to work on yours!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm always too late to request art :c


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 9, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> I'm always too late to request art :c



Aww I hope you get to catch a slot one day D:

bumpp!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 9, 2014)

Ump


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 9, 2014)

~~~


----------



## sej (Apr 10, 2014)

Free bump!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 10, 2014)

SejxTwiggy said:


> Free bump!


I'm working on your sketch! : D

Thanks for the bump~


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 10, 2014)

bump 

art for sej just finished but I am awaiting payment ^^


----------



## Klinkguin (Apr 10, 2014)

Sej can pay her fc is 4210-4628-9014. I'm her older sister.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 10, 2014)

Klinkguin said:


> Sej can pay her fc is 4210-4628-9014. I'm her older sister.



Ah alright added! Her town or mine? O:


----------



## Klinkguin (Apr 10, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Ah alright added! Her town or mine? O:


She said she can go to yours =) She wants to know, retail or dropping bells on the floor?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 10, 2014)

Klinkguin said:


> She said she can go to yours =) She wants to know, retail or dropping bells on the floor?



I'll do re-tail! Tell her to buy the red flowers please c: I'm opening gates now!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 10, 2014)

Does this mean there's an art slot open? <3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 10, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Does this mean there's an art slot open? <3



yuppp : D


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 10, 2014)

*Mayor and Town name:* Mayor Emma of Twinleaf
*Screenshots/Reference:* In my siggy, under the art spoiler c:
*Anything else?* Hmm, nope c:
*Payment:* I can do some TBT and some in-game. I dunno about price though cx


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 10, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> *Mayor and Town name:* Mayor Emma of Twinleaf
> *Screenshots/Reference:* In my siggy, under the art spoiler c:
> *Anything else?* Hmm, nope c:
> *Payment:* I can do some TBT and some in-game. I dunno about price though cx


Accepted! We're gonna have to think of a price though lol how many bells can you offer? : D


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 10, 2014)

I only have like 1mil left in my ABD tbh cx But I'm supposed to getting more from two different giveaways I won so~


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 10, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> I only have like 1mil left in my ABD tbh cx But I'm supposed to getting more from two different giveaways I won so~



Aww alright how many TBT bells then? Don't wanna make you dry out of bells xD


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 10, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Aww alright how many TBT bells then? Don't wanna make you dry out of bells xD



10 cx

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can give you the 1 mil from my ABD and then the other 2 from the giveaway Sej did, when I get it o:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 10, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> 10 cx
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I can give you the 1 mil from my ABD and then the other 2 from the giveaway Sej did, when I get it o:



Sure! So is that 3mil? O: (let me know if i got that wrong lol) I'll let you know when I finish and You can pay! c:


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 10, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Sure! So is that 3mil? O: (let me know if i got that wrong lol) I'll let you know when I finish and You can pay! c:



If we did 2, is that too low? If so 3mil is fine <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just don't wanna be completely broke cx


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 11, 2014)

2 mil is fine!

bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 12, 2014)

Can I get a signature please? 
*Mayor and Town name:* Joan, Oakwood
*Villagers* Can I just have my dreamies?
*Dreamies:* Goldie, Punchy, Marshal, Lolly, Dotty, Rosie, Tangy, Francine, Chrissy, Bob
*Background:* Can it be this one?
*Layout* Can my dreamies be dotted about randomly and can it say 'Mayor Joan' at the top then 'Of Oakwood' at the bottom?
 -Extra images? Nope
 -With villager names? No
 - Just dreamies? Just villagers? Both? Just dreamies
*Anything else?* No
*Payment:* Is TBT bells Ok? 

Thanks!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 12, 2014)

GoldieJoan said:


> Can I get a signature please?
> *Mayor and Town name:* Joan, Oakwood
> *Villagers* Can I just have my dreamies?
> *Dreamies:* Goldie, Punchy, Marshal, Lolly, Dotty, Rosie, Tangy, Francine, Chrissy, Bob
> ...


Sure thing! Just lemme know how many tbt you can pay


----------



## BookGirl (Apr 12, 2014)

Reference Sheet, please!

*Mayor and Town name:* BookGirl, Booklia
*Screenshots:*


Spoiler:  ((↓↓ insert pics in here/QR ↓↓ ))























*What are you wearing:* Blue Cupcake Sweater & Skirt Outfit (QR), Blue Ribbon (Hair), Bobby Socks (Socks), Ballet Slippers (Shoes), Oval Shades (Sunglasses)
*Background Choices:* (pick a few) Whatever you think would look nice. If you could do someone green/animal crossing to give it an animal crossing new leaf theme to it that would be great.
*Other art to put in?* Maybe a drawing of my mayor along with the picture of my mayor.
*Anything else?* Nope!
*Payment:* 150-200 TBT bells


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 12, 2014)

BookGirl said:


> Reference Sheet, please!
> 
> *Mayor and Town name:* BookGirl, Booklia
> *Screenshots:*
> ...



I'll start on this right away! : D 200 tbt is fine


----------



## BookGirl (Apr 12, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> I'll start on this right away! : D 200 tbt is fine



Great!


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 12, 2014)

damnit. did i just miss it D:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 13, 2014)

slots open - need payment from emma

art is no longer available due to school coming up.


----------



## kyosaya (Apr 13, 2014)

is it possible to get a ref without art of your mayor ;v; ?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 13, 2014)

kyosaya said:


> is it possible to get a ref without art of your mayor ;v; ?



Yup! I'll still need in-game pics though haha


----------



## kyosaya (Apr 13, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Yup! I'll still need in-game pics though haha



okay !! I can get you that aa


----------



## kyosaya (Apr 13, 2014)

*Mayor and Town name: Mimi of Kalos*
*Screenshots:*


Spoiler:  refs





the dress picture is REALLY long so


*What are you wearing: Crown, Thick Glasses, Black Tights, White Patent Shoes, QR Dress*
*Background Choices:* this? or this?
*Other art to put in?* None sorry ;v;
*Anything else?* Nope !
*Payment:* 200 tbt bells?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 13, 2014)

kyosaya said:


> *Mayor and Town name: Mimi of Kalos*
> *Screenshots:*
> 
> 
> ...



Yay! I'll start right away! c: I'll let you know when to pay and the rose bg is fine : D


----------



## kyosaya (Apr 13, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Yay! I'll start right away! c: I'll let you know when to pay and the rose bg is fine : D



okay c:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 13, 2014)

wip for kyosaya





(dont ask about the glitter text i just felt like it)
I'll finish tomorrow or sometime this week c:
gotta turn off computer for today


----------



## kyosaya (Apr 13, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> wip for kyosaya
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks cute so far !! very excited uvu


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 14, 2014)

ref sheet done 

anyways refs are open bump


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 14, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Mao (Apr 15, 2014)

I'll snag a ref sheet please~ btw, can you update it with an example of art? I don't have any examples atm as I keep changing my outfit n_n


*Mayor and Town name:* Hazel from Skyline
*Screenshots:*


Spoiler



http://imgur.com/a/T5Iz5


 *What are you wearing:* QR code dress, white stockings, white patent shoes, hairbow wig, tortoise specs (qr code: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
*Background Choices:*


Spoiler













Spoiler










*Other art to put in?*
*Anything else?* Could you make the font similar to the first example please? :3
*Payment:* 200tbt bells?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 15, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> I'll snag a ref sheet please~ btw, can you update it with an example of art? I don't have any examples atm as I keep changing my outfit n_n
> 
> 
> *Mayor and Town name:* Hazel from Skyline
> ...



Yes I can update!  just dont ask me to update like next year or something lol I'll try to find the same font but I never write down or remember which ones I use since I have a lot lol ;-; I'll put you on the list and pm you when finished! May take a few days at the least c:


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 15, 2014)

oh my gosh your art is totally kawaii <33 I would request if they weren't closed


----------



## Mao (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks! Would you like payment now or after? (The rest of the bells are in my bank~)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 15, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> Thanks! Would you like payment now or after? (The rest of the bells are in my bank~)



After please! c: I'll let you know when to send!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 15, 2014)

so farrr but gotta get off computer for the night






I tried to find the same font and if you need any changes so far let me know lol


----------



## Mao (Apr 16, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> so farrr but gotta get off computer for the night
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg, I love it so far thank you so much <3 Btw, the font is fine ^_^


----------



## sillicia (Apr 17, 2014)

May I ask what you'd accept for a signature? I have in-game bells and several perfect fruits. I just started my game and I'm new to the forums, so I'm not sure what "tbt" bells are or how I earn them.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 17, 2014)

sillicia said:


> May I ask what you'd accept for a signature? I have in-game bells and several perfect fruits. I just started my game and I'm new to the forums, so I'm not sure what "tbt" bells are or how I earn them.



TBT bells are forum bells! They are under the amount of posts you have  If you want to pay in bells let me know how much you can offer


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 18, 2014)

Bumpppp

 hazel's order will be most likely finished today


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 18, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Art is not available unless u like super bribe me bcos limited cpu time and I'm lazy​


Lol I feel you! What would you consider a 'super bribe'? I really would love a drawing of my mayor from you c":
_Also thanks again for letting my use your post layout for my shop~_


----------



## Qwerty111 (Apr 19, 2014)

Free bump


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 19, 2014)

Eiryii said:


> Lol I feel you! What would you consider a 'super bribe'? I really would love a drawing of my mayor from you c":
> _Also thanks again for letting my use your post layout for my shop~_



Something higher than a regular offer? :d

ref slot open!


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 19, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Something higher than a regular offer? :d
> 
> ref slot open!


How do you feel about 5 or 6mil? :3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 19, 2014)

Eiryii said:


> How do you feel about 5 or 6mil? :3



That would be good! : D

Just fill out a form and say its a bribe :>


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you so much~

*Mayor and Town name:* Eiryii of Noirus
*Screenshots/Reference:*


Spoiler










*Anything else?* A cute pose, but I'm fine with anything! x3
*Payment:* Bribe~5-6mil Bells


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 19, 2014)

Eiryii said:


> Thank you so much~
> 
> *Mayor and Town name:* Eiryii of Noirus
> *Screenshots/Reference:*
> ...



Sure thing! c: I'll out you on a slot and work on it after I do homework and get on the computer later! : D may take a while though ;u;


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 19, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Sure thing! c: I'll out you on a slot and work on it after I do homework and get on the computer later! : D may take a while though ;u;


That's no problem! Homework is important, I can wait :3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh I finished the order a while ago forgot to bump this lol


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 24, 2014)

boop


----------



## Venn (Apr 24, 2014)

-posting here so I can order in the morning-
(Im on my phone)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 26, 2014)

Venice said:


> -posting here so I can order in the morning-
> (Im on my phone)



sig or ref? ^^
bumpp


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 26, 2014)

bop


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 26, 2014)

*Order form for REF SHEET:*

*Mayor and Town name:* Eiryii of Noirus
*Screenshots:*


Spoiler:  ((↓↓Screenshots & QR Pics ↓↓ ))








*What are you wearing:* Hair-Bow Wig, Post-Op Patch, QR Dress, Shearling Boots
*Background Choices:*


Spoiler: ((↓↓ BG Choice ↓↓ ))






*Other art to put in?*


Spoiler: ((↓↓ Mayor Art ↓↓ ))










*Anything else?* Can you also put a color palette of my hair and eyes? Thank you so much!!
*Payment:* 3 million Bells? x3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 26, 2014)

Eiryii said:


> *Mayor and Town name:* Eiryii of Noirus
> *Screenshots:*
> 
> 
> ...



Yay! I'll start right away tomorrow when I get on my laptop! c: 3mil is fine~ but do you think you can get maybe a clearer ref? Maybe zoomed in pics from in your chara's house? O:


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 26, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Yay! I'll start right away tomorrow when I get on my laptop! c: 3mil is fine~ but do you think you can get maybe a clearer ref? Maybe zoomed in pics from in your chara's house? O:



Oh yay! Sure, I just gotta take a couple minutes to take the pics and upload them x3
Yeah I was worried they be too small, but I wasn't sure.

EDIT: I changed the screenshots in the form, hope it's better now :3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 26, 2014)

Eiryii said:


> Oh yay! Sure, I just gotta take a couple minutes to take the pics and upload them x3
> Yeah I was worried they be too small, but I wasn't sure.
> 
> EDIT: I changed the screenshots in the form, hope it's better now :3



Yay thank you! c: it;s fine~ I'll be on it as soon as I can : D


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 26, 2014)

Whoop! \( * 3 *)/
I love getting new reference sheets, means more arts~


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 27, 2014)

beep


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 27, 2014)

I just need a edit on a sig  In the fist sig (Belltree) can you add a bell bag to Williow?  and in Tealeaf can you get a sprite of a leaf? And put the leaf on Tia, Purrl and Spork?  thank you.

Edit: can you also add Purrl Tia and Spork to currant and put a leaf on them there 2. Ty


----------



## Venn (Apr 28, 2014)

Sorry for late response, if you can add another spot, can you do that please?
*Mayor and Town name:* Venice of Artime
*Screenshots:*


Spoiler




























[/spoiler]
*What are you wearing:* Grandpa Hat, Monochrome Shoes, Black Formal Pants, Gray Socks
*Background Choices:*


Spoiler
















I really like the gray ones most


*Other art to put in?*


Spoiler















1st is By Milktea, 2nd is By Kookey, both from here. (If you wish to give credit on the reference)
*Anything else?* I have a few more art pieces in progress right now, I can always ask for it to be updated right?
*Payment:* I can offer 2 Million?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 28, 2014)

Ah whoops late responses guys sorry!

I'll try to get them done this week or on the weekend!


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 11, 2014)

Okay so I finished all orders so far but I can't do Luckypinch's since I can't do animation edits sorry


----------



## Soopah (May 11, 2014)

Are slots still available? ;u;
I'd like a ref sheet... baaaaaad. -u-;
If not, that's fine. c:


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 11, 2014)

Soopah said:


> Are slots still available? ;u;
> I'd like a ref sheet... baaaaaad. -u-;
> If not, that's fine. c:



Sure thing! I'm just thinking about doing auctions lol c: If you still want one feel free to fill out the form!


----------



## Soopah (May 11, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Sure thing! I'm just thinking about doing auctions lol c: If you still want one feel free to fill out the form!



Ah ok. xD Thank you! ;u;

*Mayor and Town name:* Holli of Nintendo
*Screenshots:*


Spoiler:  ((↓↓ insert pics in here/QR ↓↓ ))







*What are you wearing:* Red Cap, Team NTDO Tee, Pep-Squad Skirt, White Socks and Red Boat Shoes
*Background Choices:* http://37.media.tumblr.com/9e42867bbe3d5a23e9ce35bfde172ffa/tumblr_mt67noIbPl1ru3nbdo9_r1_250.png This one please. c:
*Other art to put in?* I don't have any. ;A;
*Anything else?* I would like if you added a little Del like you did with Goldie on yours. If you can't, I understand. c:
*Payment:* Umm... I can pay 1mil to 5mil. Or go higher if you want. 

EDIT: Oh could you add somewhere that I prefer my mayor's bangs to be shown instead of hidden by the hat? ouo;


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 11, 2014)

Soopah said:


> Ah ok. xD Thank you! ;u;
> 
> *Mayor and Town name:* Holli of Nintendo
> *Screenshots:*
> ...



I'll get started right away! Is 5mil good then? O: Though I can't put in the del since someone drew that goldie for me xD  I'll try to get this done as soon as possible : D


----------



## Prisma (May 11, 2014)

Excuse me! ^~^ if you're open do you have ref sheet slots open?


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 11, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> Excuse me! ^~^ if you're open do you have ref sheet slots open?




Yep! Just fill out a form : D


----------



## Soopah (May 11, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> I'll get started right away! Is 5mil good then? O: Though I can't put in the del since someone drew that goldie for me xD  I'll try to get this done as soon as possible : D



5mil is good. c:
I can pay you now if you'd like. Just tell me whose town.


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 11, 2014)

Soopah said:


> 5mil is good. c:
> I can pay you now if you'd like. Just tell me whose town.



Ah your town please! c: I'm in a good mood right now so I don't think it will take too long (probably sometime today!) : D


----------



## Soopah (May 11, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Ah your town please! c: I'm in a good mood right now so I don't think it will take too long (probably sometime today!) : D



ok! :3 Just let me lay out the 5mil then I'll open my gates. I have an ABD in my house if you want to use that. :'D


----------



## Prisma (May 11, 2014)

Actually I wanna do one for me! ^~^ my ref currently is very sloppy and confusing ;; and I'm not good with putting a ref together and your the only person I trust to put my pictures together for a ref >:T (that means your special be honored)

*Mayor and Town name:* Wolfie
*Screenshots:* pm~ 
*What are you wearing:* ~*^*~ clothing ref will be put up
*Background Choices:* can you use my personal tumblrs background? I can't pull it up but I can link it along with my ref!
*Other art to put in?* ...hmm maybe a few art pictures made for me
*Anything else?* I don't believe so
*Payment:* do you accept Tbt bell payment or bell payment only? I can try to pay today but since I'm not home ><;


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 11, 2014)

Soopah said:


> ok! :3 Just let me lay out the 5mil then I'll open my gates. I have an ABD in my house if you want to use that. :'D



Alright! Just lemme know when gates are open and I'll be there right away c:



Wolfie said:


> Actually I wanna do one for me! ^~^ my ref currently is very sloppy and confusing ;; and I'm not good with putting a ref together and your the only person I trust to put my pictures together for a ref >:T (that means your special be honored)
> 
> *Mayor and Town name:* Wolfie
> *Screenshots:* pm~
> ...



I feel honored (?∀`)ᕗ and just PM the info you need on it when you can c: tbt or bells is fine!


----------



## Soopah (May 11, 2014)

About to open gates! : D

- - - Post Merge - - -

OPENED!


----------



## Prisma (May 11, 2014)

Mk ill message the refs later about to swim with my cousins! >:3 I shall be back thanks you! And how is 700 Tbt now and when I'm back and ready to message you the refs I can pay 300 Tbt? ^^ so it'll be 1k total


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 11, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> Mk ill message the refs later about to swim with my cousins! >:3 I shall be back thanks you! And how is 700 Tbt now and when I'm back and ready to message you the refs I can pay 300 Tbt? ^^ so it'll be 1k total



That's fine : D  and hope you have a good swim haha c:


----------



## miko (May 11, 2014)

If there is a slot available, may I order a reference sheet please? 

*Mayor and Town name:* Mayor Miko from Paradox
*Screenshots:*


Spoiler:  ((↓↓ insert pics in here/QR ↓↓ ))























*What are you wearing:* Dr. Shunk's Jacket, pleather pants, newsprint helmet, hiking boots and hiking gaiters (not visible with outfit, but I thought I'd mention anyway).
*Background Choices:* this this this 
*Other art to put in?*


Spoiler: art credit heichou










*Anything else?* I hope the refs are clear enough.
*Payment:* 4-5 million in game bells enough? 

Thank you!


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 11, 2014)

miko said:


> If there is a slot available, may I order a reference sheet please?
> 
> *Mayor and Town name:* Mayor Miko from Paradox
> *Screenshots:*
> ...



5mil is good! and dw the refs are clear! I'll probably get to yours later this week! c:

I'll be closing up slots now~


----------



## miko (May 11, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> 5mil is good! and dw the refs are clear! I'll probably get to yours later this week! c:
> 
> I'll be closing up slots now~



No rush.  Please let me know when payment is due.  Thank you lynn!


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 17, 2014)

all orders finished

open


----------



## ethre (May 17, 2014)

*Mayor and Town name:*
*Screenshots:*


Spoiler:  ((↓↓ insert pics in here/QR ↓↓ ))



Can you come over to my town and take screenshots of my mayor, please?  Unfortunately, my 3DS won't send photos to my computer.


*What are you wearing:* Blossoming Dress,  Ninja Sandals, Four Leaf Clover
*Background Choices:* (pick a few) http://http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2013/130/e/1/tiling_alpaca_background_by_x_burner-d64sshr.png
http://http://24.media.tumblr.com/524a2ea8defa5291a7cd839395ccd3fe/tumblr_mmpve7oswQ1rucu8bo1_500.jpg
http://media.tumblr.com/6233adc1e97adcc10105f1988b8a2465/tumblr_inline_mns3reYdBr1qz4rgp.gif
*Other art to put in?* Nope! (Not yet, anyway)
*Anything else?* Nope.
*Payment:* Is 4mil enough? If not, I could farm a few bells for more.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 17, 2014)

Order form for REF SHEET:

*Mayor and Town name: Ellie of SkyonSea *
*Screenshots:*


Spoiler:  ((↓↓ insert pics in here/QR ↓↓ ))






*What are you wearing: Hibiscus hairpin, Rainbow Tights, Tortoise specs, Gray Tartan Skirt and white tuxedo jacket*
*Background Choices:* (pick a few) the seventh and eight one in set 4
*Other art to put in? Nope *
*Anything else? Can you put in my eye and hair colour*
*Payment: umm 3mil? Is that enough?*


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 17, 2014)

sylveonsbow said:


> *Mayor and Town name:*
> *Screenshots:*
> 
> 
> ...



Sure! And that's fine! c: let me know whenever you're available : D



Elliek said:


> Order form for REF SHEET:
> 
> *Mayor and Town name: Ellie of SkyonSea *
> *Screenshots:*
> ...



Yup! I can do the eye and hair : D eyes are blue or pale green? O:


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 17, 2014)

This one:


----------



## ethre (May 17, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Sure! And that's fine! c: let me know whenever you're available : D
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! I can do the eye and hair : D eyes are blue or pale green? O:


I'm available right now! :3 I'll add you and open my gates~


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 17, 2014)

sylveonsbow said:


> I'm available right now! :3 I'll add you and open my gates~



Ah sorry for the wait D: I'll be there soon!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 22, 2014)

You still open? Because I want a Reference sheet. 

*Mayor and Town name:* Anthony from TickTock
*Screenshots:*


Spoiler:  ((↓↓ insert pics in here/QR ↓↓ ))










*What are you wearing:*A Rainbow Feather, Pleather Pants, and Monochrome Shoes (He is supposed to have green eyes but I haven't unlocked the hair salon yet, can you make the eye color in the ref sheet green anyways? And you can update my Reference sheet whenever I want you to right?)
*Background Choices:* This one please.
*Other art to put in?* None right now
*Anything else?* No but thanks
*Payment:* I can pay 3million, hows that?


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 22, 2014)

Paperboy012305 said:


> You still open? Because I want a Reference sheet.
> 
> *Mayor and Town name:* Anthony from TickTock
> *Screenshots:*
> ...



Yeah sure thing! And yes I can update it!  Though is it alright if you get the green eyes first? O: I think it'd be alot easier to do so I don't have to update? O: but its okay if you don't want that


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 22, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Yeah sure thing! And yes I can update it!  Though is it alright if you get the green eyes first? O: I think it'd be alot easier to do so I don't have to update? O: but its okay if you don't want that


I have some other pics that has green eyes and have the same clothes my character is wearing. Mind if I show you the old pictures?


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 22, 2014)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I have some other pics that has green eyes and have the same clothes my character is wearing. Mind if I show you the old pictures?



Yeah that's fine! As long as you still want them for the ref it's fine : D


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 22, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Yeah that's fine! As long as you still want them for the ref it's fine : D


Yeah that'll be fine, once I get the green eyes i'll replace them.



Spoiler:  Here they are!






How are those?


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 22, 2014)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yeah that'll be fine, once I get the green eyes i'll replace them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah they're too different and they don't match too well D: I'll use the other ones for now and just replace them later then! : D I'll probably finish it on the weekend  Just let me know when you get the new ones and I'll replace them them c:


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 22, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Ah they're too different and they don't match too well D: I'll use the other ones for now and just replace them later then! : D I'll probably finish it on the weekend  Just let me know when you get the new ones and I'll replace them them c:


Ok, then i'll have to ask the people that he's supposed to have green eyes instead of brown.


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 30, 2014)

Still need pay from paperboy  - also still need new pic for the update.

I've updated the art examples and I'm probably going to be opening them up when school is done!

bumpppp


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 30, 2014)

Will 100TBT be enough for a mayor reference?


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 30, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> Will 100TBT be enough for a mayor reference?



Sure!  : D


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 30, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Sure!  : D



Okay thanks will take the pictures and fill the form 

*Mayor and Town name:* Teddy of Vanille
*Screenshots:*


Spoiler:  ((↓↓ insert pics in here/QR ↓↓ ))






*What are you wearing:* Full Hero's outfit and thick glasses
*Background Choices:* Pattern set #3 the last one
*Other art to put in?* No
*Anything else?* My eyes are blue, jst in case the dont show
*Payment:* 100TBT

Done! Thank you


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 30, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> Okay thanks will take the pictures and fill the form
> 
> *Mayor and Town name:* Teddy of Vanille
> *Screenshots:*
> ...



Will start right away! Thanks


----------



## Minth (May 30, 2014)

Hello ! c:
I'd like a reference sheet please !

*Mayor and Town name:* Minth from Chibi
*Screenshots:*


Spoiler:  ((↓↓ insert pics in here/QR ↓↓ ))






*What are you wearing:*


Spoiler: This QR code






Blue pumps, bandage, blue ribbon
*Background Choices:* This one, or this one
*Other art to put in?*
From dengit
From lilibo
From nintendumb
*Anything else?* Please put the name of the artists somewhere 
*Payment:* 2mil ?

Thank you <3


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 30, 2014)

Minth said:


> Hello ! c:
> I'd like a reference sheet please !
> 
> *Mayor and Town name:* Minth from Chibi
> ...



yay i will start right away tommorow! almost done with teddy's haha I'll and you to the list!


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 30, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> yay i will start right away tommorow! almost done with teddy's haha I'll and you to the list!



Yay! Thank you!


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 31, 2014)

boopppp

orders were finished ; still need payment from paperboy


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 1, 2014)

boop


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 1, 2014)

weepbeepboop


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 2, 2014)

binkkk


----------



## Purpur (Jun 2, 2014)

Your references are so nice and cute! Can I reserve a place for me and send you the shots and everything you need later? (It's really late here and I need to get some sleep). Is 1 mil bells enough for you?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 2, 2014)

Purpur said:


> Your references are so nice and cute! Can I reserve a place for me and send you the shots and everything you need later? (It's really late here and I need to get some sleep). Is 1 mil bells enough for you?



Late reply oops! Thanks and I'll reserve you a spot~ It's kinda lower than what others have offered but it's fine haha : D Just fill out the thinggy when you have the time


----------



## Purpur (Jun 3, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Late reply oops! Thanks and I'll reserve you a spot~ It's kinda lower than what others have offered but it's fine haha : D Just fill out the thinggy when you have the time



I'm sorry, it's the first time I'm buying some art so I didn't know  how about 100 TBT?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 3, 2014)

Purpur said:


> I'm sorry, it's the first time I'm buying some art so I didn't know  how about 100 TBT?



aww no it's okay! Pay whichever you want to, though I prefer tbt more! : D


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 4, 2014)

bump


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 4, 2014)

I just wanted to tell you that the ref, has helped me so much!!! Thanks again!


----------



## Purpur (Jun 5, 2014)

*Mayor and Town name:* Purpur from Paradise 
*Screenshots:*


Spoiler:  ((↓↓ insert pics in here/QR ↓↓ ))













*What are you wearing:* QR code dress


Spoiler: codes of the dress










Small silk hat
Funny glasses 
White stockings
Red shoes
*Background Choices:* (pick a few)


Spoiler: backgrounds

























*Other art to put in?* no
*Anything else?* -
*Payment:* I've paid 100 TBT


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 5, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> I just wanted to tell you that the ref, has helped me so much!!! Thanks again!



Aww no prob! Glad it's helped : D



Purpur said:


> *Mayor and Town name:* Purpur from Paradise
> *Screenshots:*
> 
> 
> ...



Yay! I'll start right away! Thanks for sending in payment already too~ c:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 7, 2014)

bomp


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 7, 2014)

*Signature

*Background http://www.bakura.co.uk/post/71784589957/okay-im-clearing-out-my-laptop-so-take-this-huge
It's this pic 


Spoiler: one I want



View attachment 49709


Mayor: Ben
Town name: Banoi
Dreamies: Sly, cherry, Kaubui, Diana, Nana, Bruce, Apllo, Kid, Walt, perice
Fc: 3351-4656-3852
Has  Diana and percie please use a green leaf
Other: Please add baskets of all the fruits EXCEPT CHERRIES. Only has perfect apples.
Quote: Please come to my thread Perfection 2. Thank you.  
Font:http://www.1001freefonts.com/club_golf.font
Other 2: under mayor Ben please put this: ベン


Can your add a border fitting the colors of the background? And Mabye round the sides off? Thanks Lynn! 

~Luckypinch
[/SIZE]​
- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh also add villager names please ;-;


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 7, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> *Signature
> 
> *Background http://www.bakura.co.uk/post/71784589957/okay-im-clearing-out-my-laptop-so-take-this-huge
> It's this pic
> ...



ah sorry! could you please fill out the forum?  a bit confusing haha


----------



## PurplPanda (Jun 8, 2014)

Lynn, are your art slots open?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 8, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Lynn, are your art slots open?



no


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 8, 2014)

*Order form for SIGNATURE:*

*Mayor and Town name:* Ben of Banoi
*Villagers* N/A
*Dreamies:* Sly, cherry, Kaubui, Diana, Nana, Bruce, Apllo, Kid, Walt, perice
*Background:*
[/FONT][/B]Background http://www.bakura.co.uk/post/71784589957/okay-im-clearing-out-my-laptop-so-take-this-huge


Spoiler: one I want






*Layout*
-Extra image? No
-With villager names? yes
- Just dreamies
*Anything else?*Yes, please add the following...
Fc: 3351-4656-3852
Please add baskets of all the fruits EXCEPT CHERRIES. Only has perfect apples
 under mayor Ben please put this: ベン
Please add this quotelease come to my thread Perfection 2. Thank you.  And leave a wifi rating! 
Can you use this font?:http://www.1001freefonts.com/club_golf.font
One last things: Can you round the corners off
Using a color that matches the colors of the background? 

*Payment*290


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 8, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> *Order form for SIGNATURE:*
> 
> *Mayor and Town name:* Ben of Banoi
> *Villagers* N/A
> ...



Sure thing! And I'm assuming tbt bells right? c: I can't accept normal bells btw since my brother hid the 3ds ahaha

(btw I can't use the font since it doesn't install, sorry D: )


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 8, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Sure thing! And I'm assuming tbt bells right? c: I can't accept normal bells btw since my brother hid the 3ds ahaha
> 
> (btw I can't use the font since it doesn't install, sorry D: )






Ok yeah TBT


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 8, 2014)

bep beep


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 8, 2014)

bloop


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 8, 2014)

bink bonk


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 9, 2014)

ewwewooeoeow


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 9, 2014)

Can I get that pic of my mayor u drew 4 me


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Can I get that pic of my mayor u drew 4 me



this one from a while back?


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 9, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> this one from a while back?



Yes ty


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 9, 2014)

booop


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 9, 2014)

weeewooooweeeewoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 11, 2014)

bomppppppppppp


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 11, 2014)

weweweweweoo


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 11, 2014)

i would get a ref sheet, but i don't have clear pics *n* ugh

this is too cute D:
( yoyoyoy ty for following me >:>)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 11, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> i would get a ref sheet, but i don't have clear pics *n* ugh
> 
> this is too cute D:
> ( yoyoyoy ty for following me >:>)



aww, but thanks! :-D And no problem haha


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 12, 2014)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbboooooooooooooooooooooooooppppppppppppp


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 13, 2014)

weoweowoeoweow bump


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 14, 2014)

ddoooooooooopp


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 17, 2014)

boop


----------



## Byebi (Jun 17, 2014)

pssstt when wil you be out of schoolios


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 17, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> pssstt when wil you be out of schoolios



oH 

I am out of school lolll I just have an inconsistent style so I don't want to do art so soon lol ;__;

ok I fixed it lol

I might open it though but idk ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Byebi (Jun 17, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> oH
> 
> I am out of school lolll I just have an inconsistent style so I don't want to do art so soon lol ;__;
> 
> ...



HUFFS AND PUFFS
I'll be first in line if you do--


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 17, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> HUFFS AND PUFFS
> I'll be first in line if you do--



akldsjfldsjl it makes me happy to hear that ;A; <333

but yeah I'll probably open up art slots soon, maybe just a few slots tho 0:


----------



## Big Forum User (Jun 19, 2014)

*Mayor and Town name:* Person of Place
*Screenshots:*


Spoiler:  ((↓↓ insert pics in here/QR ↓↓ ))


























*What are you wearing:* Big Bro's Hat, Pink Glasses, Festive-Tree Dress, Red Tights, Lace-Up Boots, Gracie Umbrella.
*Background Choices:* (pick a few) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*Other art to put in?* no
*Anything else?* no
*Payment:* 150 bells


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 19, 2014)

Big Forum User said:


> *Mayor and Town name:* Person of Place
> *Screenshots:*
> 
> 
> ...



Do you think you could give me the screenshots without them cropped? and payment is in tbt bells right?


----------



## Big Forum User (Jun 19, 2014)

Yeah, you could get uncropped versions, and yes in TBT bells.


Spoiler: uncropped



To be honest, I cropped so nobody could see that I am a HUGE time traveler.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 19, 2014)

Ahhh it doesn't matter if you tt haha I'm still in 2013 lol

Though,  the lamp is half in front of your mayor? O: You can re-take if you like but if you're okay with it some of the white lamp will be in front of your mayor x:

(if you re-take I recommend you take all the ss in front of the same area)


----------



## Big Forum User (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm okay with lamp....


----------

